# Cranks fine but will not start in cold



## dak591s (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a 2007 Nissan Altima 2.5. Every time I park outside and I try to start it when its below freezing, it will crank but not start.

I have tried adding gas and heet in case it was bad gas and I thought that was the issue but apparently I was wrong. No check engine lights are on. Cranks fine.

The battery and cables are good, load tested and non-corroded. I know I it will start right up when it hits 33 degrees.

Any thoughts on what may be causing the issue?


----------



## dak591s (Nov 18, 2014)

Got home for lunch and it is now above freezing. Hit the crank and fired on the first time with no hesitations. I have no idea what is causing this issue.


----------



## Dennis R (Jan 11, 2015)

I would run the gas out until it was almost empty. Then fill it up with quality non-ethanol gas and add something like sea-foam. It's MUCH better than Heet and does more than just add alcohol to your gas. But I would definitely try and empty the tank as much as possible and then put non-ethanol gas in with the Sea Foam. Please let me know if this helps, I think it will. Those cheap gas additives don't always help, especially if there is lots if water in the tank. And try to keep your car above half a tank, this will reduce condensation in your gas tank. Also, get your gas in the same place all the time if possible.


----------

